# FreeBsd/Windows permission



## drothman66 (Jul 25, 2009)

I've been trying to get Syncback (running on a Vista x64 machine) and Freenas to work together, but have run into a major issue.

In essence, the crux of the problem can be demonstrated here::

in windows, if i have a read only file and i change that attribute (via windows explorer) to make it not-read only, the lastmod dates does not change.

on freenas, if do the same thing (over the network using windows explorer), the lastmod date does change to the current time/date.

This is causing every read-only file to be repeatedly backed up everytime i run syncback.  

What's happening under the hood is that:

- SyncBack tries to set the last modification date & time of the file
- FreeNAS denies it because the file is read-only
- SyncBack removes the read-only attribute from the file and sets the last modification date & time
- The last modification date & time of the file is now set and is correct (the Syncback guys have confirmed this when stepping through the code line by line and checking the results in Windows Explorer)
- SyncBack puts back the read-only attribute on the file. This is where FreeNAS then sets the last modification date & time of the file to the current date & time.

If i'm correct about all this, then it's clear Windows and Freebsd are simply handling this situation differently.

I've seen other postings (thru google), that i guess speak to similar issues (trust me, wrt to Freebsd, I'm somewhat out of my element technically).

Question:
is there any chance of reconciling this?  Or is there a simple workaround we can look into?  thanks


----------



## drothman66 (Jul 28, 2009)

Let me step back and ask a simpler question:

_in windows, if i have a read only file and i change that attribute (via windows explorer) to make it not-read only, the lastmod dates does not change.

on freenas, if do the same thing (over the network using windows explorer), the lastmod date does change to the current time/date.
_

Could someone verify this behavior (that a change in permissions change the lastmod date) on the freebsd OS?

If that's NOT true, then the problem I'm observing is not at the OS level and is back at the freenas level.

If it is true, then it seems that windows and freebsd looks at this part of the world differently.  

thanks


----------

